# Cat Crap?!?! Does is work? I hate fogged goggles!!



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Dean Winchester said:


> I recently bought some cat crap and was just wondering if anyone had tried it and if it worked for them?? Thank you


I use it on my sons sports glasses when the colder weather hits during soccer season. It seems to work. One of those things where you can really only definitively say when it doesn't work. But it's cheap enough it's worth putting on anyway.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Does not work for me.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

it works about as good any last-minute, duct-tape patch solution will... if you need cat crap you've already touched the inside of your lens enough that the coating is fucked.

cat crap won't fix it but it might let you get thru the day. if you need cat crap you actually need new lenses. never touch the inside lens. ever.


----------



## Dean Winchester (Jan 20, 2015)

Argo said:


> Does not work for me.



Do you have fixed lens goggles or interchangeable ? Also do you wear a balaclava?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> it works about as good any last-minute, duct-tape patch solution will... if you need cat crap you've already touched the inside of your lens enough that the coating is fucked.
> 
> cat crap won't fix it but it might let you get thru the day. if you need cat crap you actually need new lenses. never touch the inside lens. ever.


This exactly, just didn't feel like typing it.....:hairy:

Interchangeable. Sometimes yes, sometimes no to the head wrap


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

So whats the best way to clean goggle lenses? Inside and out.


----------



## Dean Winchester (Jan 20, 2015)

do you think its because we have interchangeable...my IOS's always fog...I hate it


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i love berating people about touching the inner lens of their goggles...





.... dats mah pleasAH!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

interchangable lenses don't make them fog any quicker. its all about the coating and how you treat them


the inner lens coating is what prevents fogging. you can't touch it. if you get snow or some water inside your goggs either let your body heat push it out naturally or use the corner of a napkin to blot/wick water droplets off the surface (you can do this without touching the lens with the paper). never ever ever ever scrub or wipe the inner lens.

you can tap or knock snow and ice out of the inside of you goggs, but don't wipe!

the outer lens is not as fragile, and you don't even see scratches as much on the outer even when they're there (while wearing). it can also hold up to being wiped/scrubbed without ruining it. 


goggle life tips:

put them on in the car and never take them off or put them up on your forehead.

if you do take them off, only do it in the lodge or car or somewhere dry and warm. the warmth pushes the moisture out.

never touch the inner lens.

never store them wet.

never put them on your fucking forehead you goddamn gaper.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Smith rep told me to lightly run tap water on the inner lens if they freeze(my problem with my eg2 goggles, condensate inside then freeze). I have iox now and have had zero problems in about 20 riding days.


----------



## Dean Winchester (Jan 20, 2015)

I really will get a new pair sometime soon and be very protective of them and try my best to not touch the inner lenses...I honestly didnt know it made that much of a difference. Thank you tho....and is water okay to run if you run it kinda fast ? or is that bad too ?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i have a cat so i can package some poop for you and send it to you.......for a price of course.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I suppose i wrecked my yellow lenses on my Feenoms, i think i wiped with my goggle pouch at one point when they completely fogged over. Then every time after that they would fog after 2-3 minutes without fail, starting from the same spots.

Anyway since they were 'wrecked' and ready for the bin i decided to spray a bit of Smith antifog spray on them (SMITH �kƒXƒ~ƒX “Ü‚èŽ~‚ßƒXƒvƒŒ�[�l NONE FOG SPRAY/‹­—Í�I‚­‚à‚èŽ~‚ßƒXƒvƒŒ�[ �k20ml�l�kz�l ƒXƒL�[—p•i’Ê”ÌƒVƒ‡ƒbƒv - ‘å�ãƒ^ƒiƒxƒXƒ|�[ƒc - its sold under the Smith Optics brand here, but i dont see it in English searches). Comes out like a mousse, and they provide a microfibre/chamoise cloth to wipe it down (again, touching the lens).

Result: Zero fogging even though I wear a brimmed helmet with no ventilation, and an airhole mask covering my entire face. Perhaps touching the goggles ruins them, but it seems it is possible to revive them with antifog spray if necessary


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

tokyo_dom said:


> I suppose i wrecked my yellow lenses on my Feenoms, i think i wiped with my goggle pouch at one point when they completely fogged over. Then every time after that they would fog after 2-3 minutes without fail, starting from the same spots.
> 
> Anyway since they were 'wrecked' and ready for the bin i decided to spray a bit of Smith antifog spray on them (SMITH �kƒXƒ~ƒX “Ü‚èŽ~‚ßƒXƒvƒŒ�[�l NONE FOG SPRAY/‹*—Í�I‚*‚à‚èŽ~‚ßƒXƒvƒŒ�[ �k20ml�l�kz�l ƒXƒL�[—p•i’Ê”ÌƒVƒ‡ƒbƒv - ‘å�ãƒ^ƒiƒxƒXƒ|�[ƒc - its sold under the Smith Optics brand here, but i dont see it in English searches). Comes out like a mousse, and they provide a microfibre/chamoise cloth to wipe it down (again, touching the lens).
> 
> Result: Zero fogging even though I wear a brimmed helmet with no ventilation, and an airhole mask covering my entire face. Perhaps touching the goggles ruins them, but it seems it is possible to revive them with antifog spray if necessary


It does seem rather doubtful that the manufacturers have some sort of super elixir that only they can apply at the factory. What they do is likely some sort of concoction that should be easily applied again if needed.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> interchangable lenses don't make them fog any quicker. its all about the coating and how you treat them
> 
> 
> the inner lens coating is what prevents fogging. you can't touch it. if you get snow or some water inside your goggs either let your body heat push it out naturally or use the corner of a napkin to blot/wick water droplets off the surface (you can do this without touching the lens with the paper). never ever ever ever scrub or wipe the inner lens.
> ...


^^^^^ Truth!!!!!

A couple of tissues in one of ya pockets is always good to have!!!!!

Those warm air hand dryers that ya find in some resort crappers do the trick to dry out ya goggles in the event of a face plant!!!!!

The only thing I'll put on my outer lens is some Rain-X!!!!!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Those warm air hand dryers that ya find in some resort crappers do the trick to dry out ya goggles in the event of a face plant.


totally forgot about this, but legit. exclamation points won't make it any more true tho...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> totally forgot about this, but legit. exclamation points won't make it any more true tho...


Jesus never used exclamation points!!!!!


----------

